# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Trio

## tijgerrr

Goedenmorgen dames en heren,

Mijn vriend en ik hebben het wel eens over trio zowel met man als met vrouw.
We kwamer er al snle op neer als het zover zou komen zou het met een vrouw gaan worden.
Maar ik zit met een probleem (hij is ervan op de hoogte) en wil graag jullie mening/ervaring horen.
Ik ben bang dat ik enorm jaloers zou worden als ik aan zijn ogen zie dat zij hem bevredigd en hij ervan geniet, dat heb ik inmiddels naast me neer gelegd want ik gun het hem wel en zou het zelf ook wel leuk vinden een trio. Het zou er op zich best geil uit kunnen zien als je vriend met een andere vrouw bezig is en jij en je vriend ook of dat de 2 vrouwen heft in handen neemt en man toekijkt. Zelf ben ik slank en niet al te grote cup, als er nu een vrouw bij komt die ook slank is en een grotere cup heeft zal mij dat onzeker maken laat staan als zij dingen doet waarvan mn vriend helemaal van geniet en misschien wel meer dan als ik het doe.. :Frown:   :Confused:  Dat is bij mij nog een drempel, zou het voor mezelf ook wel een leuke ervaring vinden en ook voor mn vriend en mij.
Hij heeft wel eens trio gedaan en ik nog niet.
Zou graag jullie mening willen horen wat jullie ervan denken. Mannen mogen ook reageren met hoe het voor een man zou zijn als hij aan trio zou doen en de 3e persoon zou bepaalde dingen lekkerder doen dan zn eigen partner, wat gaat er om in de man en zal hij eerlijk zijn ?  :Embarrassment:  

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties en-/of ervaringen.

Groetjes Tijgerrr

----------


## muismarjolein

ik voelde me na de tijd zo onzeker,
houd hij nog van me
vind hij haar mooier
vind hij haar lekkerder
wat ziet hij in mij
ik ben er zelf ook nog niet overuit, wat het met me doet, Hij probeerd nog steeds een meid te vinden voor een trio, maar ik doe geen moeite omdat ik nog steeds zo onzeker ben van de vorige keer.

----------


## Nikky278

In het begin is het altijd wel wat onwennig denk ik. Maar als je jaloers aangelegd bent, zou ik toch voorzichtig zijn. Een vriendin van me (en haar vriend) wilde het ook wel eens proberen, maar zij werd in het begin ontzettend jaloers. Heb er met haar over gepraat en het probleem was inderdaad het zien dat een andere vrouw haar vriend kon bevredigen, en de angst dat hij mij "mooier" zou vinden. Ze heeft geprobeerd hier over heen te komen en wilde het wel vaker proberen. 
Hij werd na een tijdje ook behoorlijk jaloers. Als die vriendin en ik in de kroeg samen naar het toilet gingen, wachtte ons een vragenvuur over wat we allemaal wel niet uitgespookt hadden daarbinnen. 
Onze vriendschap is hier uiteindelijk op stukgelopen. Dus wees voorzichtig en doe het alleen als je er allebei 100% achter staat. 
Als dat zo is, kan het juist een hele prettige ervaring worden.

Hoop dat jullie samen tot een goed besluit kunnen komen  :Smile: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## serife

Sorry maar ik begrijp niet waarom mensen zulke onzinnige dingen willen doen :S
Waarom een trio? 
Als je vriend/vriendin vreemd gaat dan is het erg, terwijl je zelf met je eigen handen hem/haar naar een andere man/vrouw duwt.
Belachelijk vind ik het (Srry kan het echt niet begrijpen)

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Serife,

Het kan best dat jij dit soort dingen onzin vind, maar onthoud dat andere dit niet vinden!
En waarom mensen een trio zouden willen, sja daar zijn meerdere verklaringen voor: Sommige willen een keertje wat verandering dan elke keer maar met zijn 2en, voor een man kan het vaak een opwindend gezicht zijn om te zien hoe iemand anders aan zíjn vriendin zit etc etc. Zo zijn er dus meerdere verklaringen voor het begrip waarom!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Zal ik ook maar even mijn mening/ervaring geven...
Voordat ik aan trio's begon ooit had ik ook mijn twijfels, zou mijn partner jaloers worden, zou ik jaloers worden, hoe zou het zijn ed...
Ik heb bevonden dat het voor mij belangrijk is dat ik mij vertrouwd voel met/bij de personen, dat ik mij veilig voel met/bij de personen en dat ik in zekere mate gevoelens heb voor de personen waar ik een trio mee wil doen en dat er onderling een codewoord wordt afgesproken zodat iedereen weet dat er gestopt moet worden als iets voor iemand niet fijn voelt of als iemand ermee wil stoppen om welke reden dan ook. Wat eventueel ook kan, maar wat ik niet heb gedaan is regels afspreken over wat wel en niet mag bv wel handwerk maar niet oraal als dat te dichtbij komt... 

Uiteindelijk heb ik tot nu toe trio's gehad met 2 mannen, een man en een vrouw en 2 vrouwen en ben blij dat ik deze fijne, leuke, sensuele, seksuele ervaringen mocht en kon delen met deze bijzondere personen die dat ook met mij wouden delen.
Het kan dus wel goed gaan als je ervoor openstaat, dingen goed bespreekt en je je vertrouwd voelt.

----------


## sietske763

sorry, maar ik snap serife weer.......
sex is voor mij een daad van liefde voor elkaar
weet er verder niets op te zeggen omdat ik het dus ook totaal niet snap......

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
De trio's heb ik ook gedaan in mijn rebound/open relatie toen ik erachter wou komen of en wat ik precies voor meiden/vrouwen voelde... en daarna toen ik gewoon lekker vrijgezel was... 
Ik kan me prima erin vinden dat sex hebben een daad van liefde is tussen 2 partners  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha ik snap ook wel dat jij dat zo bekijkt hoor! Bij ons is het meer dat liefde en seks 2 aparte dingen zijn, als er mensen zijn die liefde en seks heel erg bij elkaar vinden liggen en dat enkel met elkaar willen ervaar is daar niets mis mee hoor!!

Moet zelf ook wel zeggen dat ik het triogebeuren ook wel gedaan heb, maar tot nu toe enkel met een man erbij, als vrouwzijnde hoef je dan iig niet jaloers te worden  :Stick Out Tongue:  Het ligt er gewoon aan hoe mensen dingen bekijken op dat gebied  :Smile:  Niks vreemds aan, snap dus ook best dat sommige helemaal niets begrijpen van het houden van trio's!

----------

